# Pessaries, OHSS and bloating in early pregnancy



## Chocolatebuttons (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm about 3 weeks pregnant and had mild OHSS post EC. It went away and just before OTD my tummy began to swell. Dr says its not OHSS as my ovaries shouldn't be reacting any more. 

Do the pessaries make you bloated? I look about 4 months pregnant!! 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

OHSS can get worse after a positive pregnancy test as the rise in hormones can worsen it again, and it is doubly bad if you conceive twins. There are two types on OHSS. Which doctor told you it can't be that? Your GP or the fertility specialist?

If it was not the fertility specialist, then you need to contact them and see if you need to be scanned for free fluid in the abdomen.

In the mean time make sure you are eating protein rich foods, a little salty food and drinking plenty, but only to thirst. Also make sure that you are passing good volumes of straw coloured urine and are not short of breath.

Some people do get bloated in early pregnancy, but OHSS does need to be ruled out.

This is what the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists guidelines on OHSS says about the incidence..

''The incidence of OHSS is increased in young women,women with polycystic ovaries and in cycles where conception occurs, particularly multiple pregnancies.''

http://www.rcog.org.uk/files/rcog-corp/GTG5_230611.pdf

/links


----------

